

Mick Johnson Talks About StartupBus 2010 - shiftb
http://blog.startupbus.com/perspective-from-an-alum-mick-johnson

======
AlexMuir
_I volunteered to code the back-end in Google App Engine: a technology I'd
never touched before._

I hate this confusion between a startup BUSINESS and a learning/teambuilding
exercise - this is not a startup, it's a coding project.

~~~
liako
They were offered 25k funding by The Capital Factory, received mentorship from
super-angel Naval Ravikant, and had coverage all over the media like WSJ.

The reason the team didn't proceed is because of personel issues among the
team which had they planned better would have no been an issue.

So how's this not a startup? All that would have needed to happen to make it a
legal "business" are some documents signed by everyone (which were already
prepared)

